# Feeding plants in DWC



## grodude (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm going to be doing an rdwc grow using the General Hydroponics 3-part series. I will also be using calmag since I will be using RO water. Is there any other solution I will NEED to put in the water, or that is strongly recommended. Basically this is my first grow and I'd like to keep it simple, but if there is something I should be using that is simple and will make an impact, please feel free to share. Epsom salt? Flora nova bloom? Silica blast? H2o2?

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2015)

I pretty much go with that on my DWCs.  I tried adding Kool Bloom for a while, but really didn't see much difference in growth.  Some people really like it.  Flora Nova Bloom is a bloom nutrient all on its own and would not be added to the 3 part series.  No Epsom salts needed--the Cal-Mag should take care of the Mg needs.  I do not used wither silica blast or hydrogen peroxide.  I kind of like to keep it simple if I can.


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2015)

well H2O2 is good to have imo. most of my grows get some h2o2 into them


----------



## grodude (Feb 23, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I pretty much go with that on my DWCs.  I tried adding Kool Bloom for a while, but really didn't see much difference in growth.  Some people really like it.  Flora Nova Bloom is a bloom nutrient all on its own and would not be added to the 3 part series.  No Epsom salts needed--the Cal-Mag should take care of the Mg needs.  I do not used wither silica blast or hydrogen peroxide.  I kind of like to keep it simple if I can.



All I wanted was one person who knows what they're talking about to tell me I don't have to complicate this for my first grow. Thanks again


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 23, 2015)

Nute - CalMag .. that's really all "needed".. but I kinda put H2O2 on my "need" list as well, for various reasons. Beyond that, it's all additives which are all quite rather subjective it seems. :aok:


----------



## MR1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Get yourself some SNS 209. It will protect your plants from mites, your plants might not get them but it is a good thing to have just in case. Also ph and tds meter if you don't have them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 1, 2015)

One thing that you have to understand is that all grows are not the same. You and I could have exactly the same setup, nutes, and plants, and go by the same methods, and you will end up having to change your grow from mine slightly to significantly to have as good results as me. This is because every grow has its own unique environment and conditions, and each individual will work better with certain methods and procedures than others. This is the nature of the,, well nature 

That said, what you have is the basic lineup which should work just fine and give you good decent results. From that point, you will have to dial in your grow by adjusting the methods and procedures to maximize your potential. This takes time to achieve, so starting out with the basics and not complicating it with lots of tricks and additives, is the absolute best way to go (IMO) The 3 part nutrients will give your plants nearly everything they need to get from start to finish, with the one exception being the need to add the calmag additive, but this is a staple for soilless or hydroponic growing due to the lack of availability of those nutrients in the hydro realm. 

The only other things you will need are, as said above, pH adjusters (pH+/pH-) and pH meter and TDS meter so that you can properly monitor the pH and keep it in the operating range of 5.4-6.0pH, which is the life or death of MJ in hydro.

I have never needed to use H2O2 in my hydro grows. I recognize its importance, and I think it is good to have that and some SNS on-hand in case it is needed. I have ffound however, that if I keep light out of my hydro system and maintain 65f-69f I have virtually no problems with any algae growth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree with Hush. Only i used h202 in my grows because cool water temps were very hard to control in the deep south. But if you can keep light out and water temps llike Hush showed you will be fine. You will deff need a PH Meter. DWC very important to keep proper PH or the stuff aint gonna matter.


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2015)

Hushpuppy, I don't think that h2o2 prevents algae under light. I use it mainly to prevent gnats and to clean my system and medium. i do very little cleaning of the rocks then use h2o2 to break down everything. it works awesome, cant imagine my grows without


----------

